# Genickschutz für Frauen



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

Hallo Ladys!

Nach meiner ersten Nackenüberdehnung, (aua!) suche ich nun einen Genickschutz. 
Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung davon habe, bitte ich hier nun um Eure Hilfe.
Was fahrt Ihr so für welche und wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit?
Gibt es speziell welche für Frauen?
Oder kann man die einstellen, egal ob Mann-ob Frau?

Was wäre zum Beispiel mit dem hier :

http://www.enduro-store.de/driver-protection/nackenschutz/evs-r4-neckguard---neck-support-white.php

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (8. März 2013)

Hey,

ich habe mich für diese Saison auch für einen Nackenschutz entschieden. Bisher habe ich ihn schon mal testen können und merke ihn gar nicht 

allgemein wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass es einen Unterschied für Männer und Frauen gibt. Lediglich bei der Größe musst du schauen 

Ich selber fahre ein Leatt Brace GPX Club 3 und kann es echt empfehlen. Vorteil ist eben, dass man es einstellen kann auf sich selber. Was mir sehr entgegen kam.
Aber ich habe auch von anderen Braces schon viel gutes gehört.

Ob das Neckbrace, welches du verlinkt hast, etwas taugt kann ich leider nicht einschätzen. Aber zu dem Thema gibt es ja auch einige Threads, vielleicht helfen dir diese ja auch weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

Hi Schnitte!

Danke für die Info.

Welche Größe hast Du genommen?
Sie schreiben ja was von "S" für Frauen, stimmt das?

LG Principiante!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. März 2013)

Hallo Principiante!

Ob Größe s oder M hängt von der Körpergröße und dem Brustumfang ab.
Ich bin z.B. beim LB genau dazwischen und habe mich für M entschieden, um ihn auch mal über den Protektoren tragen zu können.
Ich würde unbedingt ein Fachgeschäft aufsuchen und zwar mit Helm und Protektorenjacke die verschiedenen Arten von Nackenschutz anprobieren!

Ich fahre das LB auf dem Motorrad und ab und zu auf dem Bergabfahrrad und habe das ganz normale Leatt Moto GPX, welches die Freigabe für Moto Cross und DH hat und zudem preislich ganz o.k. ist, da kann man zur Zeit die 2012er Modell günstig kaufen, Größe S ab 199.- Euro.

Im Forum kannst Du auch mal forschen, es gibt einen ausführlichen Fred dazu, der Nutzer "Pyrosteiner" vekauft ja die Dinger und berät auch sehr ausführlich. Ich hatte mein LB aber im Laden gekauft, da ich eben ausführlich anprobieren wollte, hatte damals zwei Helme und zwei Protektorenhemden, -panzer mit.

Grüße!


----------



## wintergriller (8. März 2013)

Aloha,

ich fahre seit letzter Saison auch mit Nackenschutz. Entschieden habe ich mich nachdem ich mich durch versch. Diskussionen hier und in anderen Foren gearbeitet habe für das Leatt DBX Comp II Neck Brace 2011.
Das Teil ist voll einstellbar und war als Vorjahresmodell für 180 ein echter Schnapper.
Es gibt zwei Größen, wobei bei beiden Ausführungen versch. Adapter beiliegen um es individuell weiter anzupassen. Ich persönlich fahre Größe S bei einer Körpergröße von 163cm.

Zu dem von Dir verlinktem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen, jedoch sehe ich keine Möglichkeiten das Teil individuell einzustellen. Auch scheint mir das ganze System relativ flach zu sein.

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Schnitte (8. März 2013)

ich fahre auch eine M bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm 
der Pyrosteiner hat übrigens auch in seinem Fotoalbum ein Bild zu der passenden Größe für die jeweilife Körpergröße
eine andere Bekannte von mir fährt auch Leatt und ist sehr zufrieden


----------



## Menuett (8. März 2013)

Mal ganz kurz meine _Leidensgeschichte_ auf der Suche nach einem passenden Nackenschutz, bisher hab ich keinen passenden gefunden 
Ich bin ca. 163 groß und scheine einen unmöglich kurzen Hals zu haben...

*Leatt DBX in S*: Hat super viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und wenn es passt auch relativ bequem. Das Problem, das Ding baut bei mir einfach viel zu hoch. Ich kann meinen Kopf nicht genug bewegen und bleibe in Kurven an der Brace hängen. 

*Leatt DBX in M*: In der kleinsten Einstellung immer noch minimal zu groß, selbst übern Protektor. Sitzt einfach nicht da wo es soll und baut wie das in S immer noch zu hoch.

*Alpinestars Brace*: Unmögliche Größenangaben seitens Alpinestars, die stimmen vorne und hinten nicht. Zumindest bei mir....In XS ist das Teil mir immer noch zu groß. In S sitzt es sehr seltsam übern Protektor... Bewegungsfreiheit wäre hier vollkommen in Ordnung. Finde es aber auch nicht sonderlich bequem.

*Moveo Dynamic*: In der kleinsten Einstellung immer noch zu groß selbst übern Protektor. Baut auch zu hoch.

*Moveo Concept*: Auch zu groß. Baut ein wenig niedriger als das Dynamic.Aber wäre für mich immer noch zu hoch.

*Atlas Crank Brace*: Super bequemes Teil, trotz des hohen Gewichts. Leider ist mir hier des Halsausschnitt zu groß. Wenn ich den Kopf nach hinten bewegen flutscht in der Mitte vom Brace durch. Baut sehr niedrig und wie gesagt sehr bequem. Aber passt halt leider nicht.

Werde jetzt irgendwann mal das Ortema versuchen wenn es wieder irgendwo lieferbar ist in M. Leider kann man hier nichts einstellen und der Preis ist auch recht happig. Möchte aber ungern auf nen Nackenschutz verzichten.


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2013)

...hmm, jetzt habe ich ein bißchen rumgeguckt.
Gibt ja so viele verschiedene.

Den Leatt Club 3 bekomme ich für 299.-
Den Leatt Club 2 für 200.-
Den Leatt Adventure 3 für 229.-

Alles ganz schön viel Schotter.
Aber ich möchte auch nicht 2x kaufen und ich möchte auch nicht nochmal so ein Ding erleben wie jetzt.

( Mein Schatzi hat gestern gleich gesagt, ich soll mir sowas jetzt kaufen  )

mal sehen, was es sonst noch für Angebote gibt.
Kennt jemand den Leatt Adventure III ?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (8. März 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...hmm, jetzt habe ich ein bißchen rumgeguckt.
> Gibt ja so viele verschiedene.
> 
> Den Leatt Club 3 bekomme ich für 299.-
> ...



Viel Geld definitiv, aber der Preis eines Schadens am Genick wäre höher, oder?
Bei Protektoren gebe ich lieber mehr Geld aus als zu wenig  aber der Preis hat mich auch 1 Jahr warten lassen.


----------



## Ani (8. März 2013)

Ich habe den ONB von Ortema. Ziemlich teuer, aber sehr leicht, von denen die ich bisher mal bei Freunden oder im Laden in der Hand hatte der leichteste, auch leicher als dieser noch teurere Leatt Carbon (weiß jetzt nicht genau wie der heißt)
Gibt es in den Größen S bis XL, wobei S für Kinder ist. Wenn du immer mit Jacket fährst empfielt Ortema L (wobei ich das tue und einen M habe...). Der ONB hat keine Einstellmöglichkeiten, sondern man kann ihn föhnen und dann verbiegen. Dazu entweder bei Ortema anrufen und fragen wie man es macht oder auf einem Festivall wo Ortema anwesend ist machen lassen. 
Wenn du so Probleme mit der Höhe hast wäre das vielleicht sowieso ratsam, auf einem Festival mit Jacket mehrere Sachen auszuprobieren. Neben Bikefestivals sind die Firmen oft auf Motoradmessen vertreten.


----------



## bluehusky22 (8. März 2013)

Ich habe ein Leatt Brace DBX in der Grösse S und passt mir gut. Ich denke am Besten ist wenn du in einen Laden gehst und das Teil probieren kannst. Es ist schon sehr wichtig, das das Teil sauber liegt, sonst bringt es nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (8. März 2013)

Nicht am falschen Ende sparen, sondern Pyrosteiner fragen 

Echt, hab ihn zwar nie persönlich kennengelernt, aber ein netter Typ, der die Unterschiede im Detail kennt und dich bestimmt gerne und gut berät.

  @Pyrosteiner: deine Hilfe ist von Vorteil


----------

